# so. cal.



## amphiboy (Jan 11, 2008)

hail, hail!

it had to be 8 years since my last (and first) captive bred P. whalbergii ooth hatched

and i must say things have come a long way! back then they were very difficult to acquire even with the internet.

(i spent a few years with Dynasties Granti)

so i just surfed around to here the other day, after a long break from inverts, and

i feel like i found my way home after being raised on a distant continent, or something.

i am stunned to see the number and variety of species being reared and traded here.

i am also totally thrilled and i urge everyone to keep it up!

i'm waiting to see H. coronatus trading as easy as the #9s are now, but i'll keep my hopes up for next season.

good luck everyone! well met!


----------



## obregon562 (Jan 11, 2008)

welcome, err...back! Where in So. Cal are you?


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 11, 2008)

welcome.Hymenopus coronatus - orchid mantis is one of my favorites


----------



## amphiboy (Jan 11, 2008)

im in the city of angels


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Los Angels, My sis is out there somewhere, good to see u on here, r u gonna stay awhile? Welcome from OHIO! :lol:


----------



## obregon562 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cool! I live in the Long Beach/Lakewood area.


----------



## amphiboy (Jan 12, 2008)

right arm!

hi yall!


----------



## Nosr (Jan 27, 2008)

yea go so cal

im from around there too

im from San Pedro


----------

